# Six Soldiers injured during training



## Ravage (Apr 22, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/April/100422-03.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, April 22, 2010) – Six Army Special Operations Soldiers assigned to 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment based at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga., were injured today during training at Fort Bragg, N.C., when an armored vehicle they were traveling in rolled over.

Two Rangers were transported to the Moore County Regional Hospital for their injuries and four others were taken to Womack Army Medical Center for treatment.

The Rangers were participating in routine training in the western sector of Fort Bragg.  There were no other units involved.

Names of the injured will not be released.

An investigation is ongoing.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 22, 2010)

Man,I hope they all make out OK! We lost a couple on a convoy in a 106mm jeep rollover.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 22, 2010)

Prayers out, hope they are okay.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2010)

Prayers out...

F.M.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 23, 2010)

Prayers out, hope they are okay.


----------



## tova (Apr 23, 2010)

PBS....


----------



## Doc P (Apr 23, 2010)

Hoping for the best!
RLTW!


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn boy's, get well soon.


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hang in there Brothers


----------

